# [Forum - Proposta linee guida] Scrivere in italiano

## GiRa

Forse è un mio problema ma credo che scrivere in italiano corretto su questo forum sia importante (basti pensare ai non italiani che lo cercano di leggere).

Un concto è scrivere "TCP" un'altro è "cmq ke te ne pare?",  non stiamo usando dei sms!

----------

## comio

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Forse è un mio problema ma credo che scrivere in italiano corretto su questo forum sia importante (basti pensare ai non italiani che lo cercano di leggere).
> 
> Un concto è scrivere "TCP" un'altro è "cmq ke te ne pare?",  non stiamo usando dei sms!

 

Quoto in pieno. Ed aggiungerei che l'accento su po' non ci va!!!

ciao

----------

## shogun_panda

StrasuperextracicciottosoQUOTE!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Basta con frasi del tipo...

1) Cmq nn so xke' il pc nn parte...

2) C140 b3ll1! C0M3 st4t3? (si vede che non ci so' scrivere cosi', e'?

3) Esiste un OS meglio di Linux e una distro meglio di Gentoo!

 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

Cancellate l'ultima...  :Twisted Evil: 

PS: Ora siamo 10 a 1...MA CHI HA VOTATO NO? Esci fuori che ti sparo!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mouser

Ho votato si, anche se mi sembra il caso di consigliare di non diventare "nazisti" se dovesse entrare a far parte questa aggiunta....

Credo che, un conto e' chi scrive cosi' di proposito (peggiorando la chiarezza del forum), ma un'altra cosa e' chi per qualche problema (sia linguistico, che cognitivo) non riesce a scrivere correttamente, magari con qualche parola errata o con i tempi di una frase completamente sbagliati.

Non facciamo di tutta l'erba un fascio, insomma! (e non parlo solo degli altri, ma anche di me stesso).

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## shogun_panda

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Ho votato si, anche se mi sembra il caso di consigliare di non diventare "nazisti" se dovesse entrare a far parte questa aggiunta....
> 
> Credo che, un conto e' chi scrive cosi' di proposito (peggiorando la chiarezza del forum), ma un'altra cosa e' chi per qualche problema (sia linguistico, che cognitivo) non riesce a scrivere correttamente, magari con qualche parola errata o con i tempi di una frase completamente sbagliati.
> 
> Non facciamo di tutta l'erba un fascio, insomma! (e non parlo solo degli altri, ma anche di me stesso).
> ...

 

Quoto in pieno

----------

## luna80

È molto fastidiso leggere alcuni post che sembrano quasi scritti in giapponese, in ogni caso credo che per i moderatori sia davvero difficile controllare anche questo.

come in ogni cosa l'importante è non esagerare, e questo sta al buongusto di tutti noi, insomma non credo che in questo caso non sia possibile autocontrollarsi.

cmq  :Wink:  sono daccordo...

----------

## gutter

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> È molto fastidiso leggere alcuni post che sembrano quasi scritti in giapponese, in ogni caso credo che per i moderatori sia davvero difficile controllare anche questo.
> 
> 

 

Un lavoro del genere sarebbe quasi insostenibile  :Confused: 

----------

## neryo

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> come in ogni cosa l'importante è non esagerare, e questo sta al buongusto di tutti noi, insomma non credo che in questo caso non sia possibile autocontrollarsi.
> 
> 

 

giusto, secondo me bisogna aggiungerlo alle linee guida.. ma essere tolleranti. Poi come ha detto gutter è insostenibile da parte dei moderatori vigilare su tutti i post del forum... Stà nel buon senso di ogni utente rendere comprensibile il proprio post.. soprattutto perchè in questo modo è possibile aiutarsi e aiutarci a vicenda...

Per quanto riguarda la comprensione degli stranieri esiste secondo me già il forum internazionale dove postare nella lingua shared.  :Wink: 

----------

## comio

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cmq  sono daccordo...

 

d'accordo  :Wink: 

ok sono un rompiballe  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## luna80

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*   
> 
> cmq  sono daccordo... 
> 
> d'accordo 
> ...

 

eh bohm ...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

mah, finchè non arrivano post scritti all 7337 (leet -> elite) maniera qualche abbreviazione ci può anche stare [ad es nn anzichè non oppure Cmq anzichè comunque, certo è che non bisogna esagerare].

my 2  cents

----------

## comio

Comunque io sono dell'idea che nelle norme del forum ci debba essere una regola del tipo: "I post devono essere scritti in modo da poter essere facilmente leggibili e comprensibili: l'uso di siglie, slang, scritture brevi, deve essere minimo in modo da non intaccare la leggibilità dei commenti stessi. Si raccomanda anche di rileggere prima di inviare i post per individuare gli errori più evidenti di battitura/scrittura.".

Sicuramente non chiedo ai moderatori di leggersi i vari post per vedere gli "orrori" ortografici & company: sarebbe un lavoro fuori dalle loro competenze di moderatori (i moderatori moderano... non fanno lezioni di italiano!) oltre ad essere improponibile come "mole" di lavoro. Però chiedo semplicemente a chi scrivere di usare quel fantastico tasto "anteprima" e rileggere il proprio messaggio prima di fare l'invio effettivo.

Tutto questo per aumentare la qualità del forum e non per bacchettare e roba del genere...

ciao

----------

## knefas

Sn abb dacc cn comio  :Laughing: 

Ok, forse inserire una frase del genere nelle linee guida va bene, ma sono assolutamente contrario (nessuno l'ha proposto, certo, ma tanto per chiarire) che inizi un "ma scrivi in italiano, la tua tastiera non ha i tasti ch?, guarda come batti" eccetera eccetera: da' di sicuro piu' fastidio delle k a chi cerca di aiutare seriamente  :Wink: 

----------

## bender86

Sono d'accordo, migliora parecchio la leggibilità, e suggerisco anch'io un intenso uso del tasto anteprima per controllare che non ci siano errori di digitazione (anche se qualcuno può sempre scappare, l'importante è appunto che il testo sia chiaro).

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Forse è un mio problema ma credo che scrivere in italiano corretto su questo forum sia importante (basti pensare ai non italiani che lo cercano di leggere).
> 
> Un concto è scrivere "TCP" un'altro è "cmq ke te ne pare?",  non stiamo usando dei sms!

 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## thewally

Appoggio la mozione.  :Very Happy: 

Voto SI  :Exclamation:   :Very Happy:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## funkoolow

voto no, finora ci si è sempre regolati a dovere, non vedo perchè dover tendere ad una restrizione finchè non se ne presenta la reale necessità

----------

## X-Drum

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*   È molto fastidiso leggere alcuni post che sembrano quasi scritti in giapponese, in ogni caso credo che per i moderatori sia davvero difficile controllare anche questo.
> 
>  
> 
> Un lavoro del genere sarebbe quasi insostenibile 

 

piu' che la forma si dovrebbe controllare il contenuto semmai  :Evil or Very Mad: 

certi post ti fanno cascare ......... [omissis]

----------

## .:deadhead:.

si potrebbe proporre agli admin del forum una modifica alla casella di immissione del testo: appena si incomincia la stesura di un nuovo post, l'uico tasto attivo in basso è l'anteprima e solo dopo aver visionato una volta l'anteprima dei messaggi compare anche il tasto invio. Inoltre potrebbe esser carino avere anche un correttore ortografico, modello gmail  :Smile: 

----------

## GiRa

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> voto no, finora ci si è sempre regolati a dovere, non vedo perchè dover tendere ad una restrizione finchè non se ne presenta la reale necessità

 

Boh io m trv pien d post ke nn si riescono a comprendere!

Sono molto contento di sentire che chi ha commentato a favore abbia anche scritto un chiaro appello alla tolleranza.

----------

## gutter

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> si potrebbe proporre agli admin del forum una modifica alla casella di immissione del testo: appena si incomincia la stesura di un nuovo post, l'uico tasto attivo in basso è l'anteprima e solo dopo aver visionato una volta l'anteprima dei messaggi compare anche il tasto invio. Inoltre potrebbe esser carino avere anche un correttore ortografico, modello gmail 

 

Qualcuno aveva anche proposto di fare in modo che il tasto per la creazione di un nuovo post linkasse la pagina di ricerca  :Cool:  e alla fine della pagina ci fosse un tasto minuscolo per la creazione di un nuovo post.

Ma alla fine tutte queste "accortezze" sono facilmente superabili se l'utente non si pone nella giusta ottica, infatti alla fine si tratta di premere un bottone in più. Sono gli utenti che fanno un forum  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Ma alla fine tutte queste "accortezze" sono facilmente superabili se l'utente non si pone nella giusta ottica, infatti alla fine si tratta di premere un bottone in più. Sono gli utenti che fanno un forum 

 

Quoto.

Nessun problema per fare aggiunte alle linee guida, anche se una cosa del genere pensavo fosse compresa nella sezione "buonsenso".

Se uno ha a disposizione i 105 (e oltre) tasti perché deve limitarsi a scrivere post come se si usasse solo il keypad? Al tempo stesso un post iniziale "chiaro" aiuta a cercare più facilmente la soluzione.

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Inoltre potrebbe esser carino avere anche un correttore ortografico, modello gmail 

 

spellbound+linguistico?

EDIT:

Dimenticavo:

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Sono molto contento di sentire che chi ha commentato a favore abbia anche scritto un chiaro appello alla tolleranza.

 

Quoto.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

Io forse la vedo come un'esagerazione questa... la moltitudine di persone che sono abituate a scrivere così è difficile tenerle a bada e avvertirle ogni volta che "sbagliano"! A mio parere rischiamo di assistere in ogni thread un "scrivi bene", "ke = che", unito alla loro scrittura abbreviata! Questo a mio parere porterebbe solo a deviare troppo spesso l'argomento del topic e a rendere ancor più illeggibili i post.

----------

## Onip

Votato Sì. sono dell'idea che, se fatte con il giusto tono, un paio di "bacchettate" agli utenti-sms possono velocemente portarli verso uno stile un po' + consono all'italica favella.

----------

## Apetrini

Ho votato NO.

Sono dell'idea che regole cosi rigorose non si possano applicare...

Sono piu per qualcosa tipo "cercate di scivere in italiano" piuttosto che "scrivete in italiano". una regola è una regola.

----------

## oRDeX

io ho votato SI.

Penso sia giusto mettere questa regola anche perchè spesso l'utilizzo di strane abbreviazioni varia da persona a persona quindi il messaggio risulterebbe più veloce sicuramente per chi scrive, ma sicuramente più lento e difficile da leggere per tutti gli altri utenti del forum

----------

## X-Drum

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Sono piu per qualcosa tipo "cercate di scivere in italiano" 

 

parole sante muahhahlkksd  :Laughing: 

edit: seriamente ancora una volta ribadisco che cio' 

che qui manca, se necessariamente si vuole fare qualche osservazione sul forum, 

è la ripetuta inosservanza/violazione delle piu' elementari regole alla base della "netiquette".

(questo da parte di alcuni soggetti, non di tutti ovviamente)

Netiquette = buonsenso

altrimenti è la calata dei barbari

----------

## Scen

Odio anche io le abbraviazione inutili, il mancato uso della punteggiatura, ecc.

Ben venga inserire questa regola, almeno un 1% (vabbè, sono pessimista su queste cose  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) delle persone che la leggerano cercheranno di attenersi ad essa, quando scriveranno  :Razz: 

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> altrimenti è la calata dei barbari

 

LOL^n  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Ben venga inserire questa regola, almeno un 1% (vabbè, sono pessimista su queste cose  ) delle persone che la leggerano cercheranno di attenersi ad essa, quando scriveranno 

 

Uh se si parla dell'1% delle persone che leggono le linee guida siamo freschi  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Uh se si parla dell'1% delle persone che leggono le linee guida siamo freschi 

 

Che siamo pessimisti  :Laughing: 

----------

## comio

Io proporrei queste linee guida:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linee guida
> 
> Dato l'enorme successo del forum italofono, per tenere le cose un po' in ordine ora ci sono queste linee guida come riferimento, in gran parte tratte da quelle generali ma con alcune particolarità riguardanti specificatamente questo forum.
> ...

 

----------

## randomaze

 *comio wrote:*   

> Io proporrei queste linee guida:
> 
>  *Quote:*      1. Usate il buonsenso - Anche se qualcosa non è esplicitamente vietato, usate un po' di buonsenso e la netiquette. In particolare si raccomanda di scrivere i messaggi utilizzando un linguaggio comprensibile e chiaro, per renderne facile la comprensione da parte di chi legge ed eventualmente risponde. 

 

Mi sembra che la 4 sia più idonea visto che tratta i contenuti... la uno é bene che sia compatta e cerchi di racchiudere un pò tutte le altre... no?

In ogni caso prima di manomettere le linee guida vorrei che ne parlasse almeno la maggioranza dei moderatori. E al momento gli "operativi" sono solo due. Se ci fosse urgenza sarebbe un discorso diverso ma non mi sembra il caso visto che la cosa va avanti almeno da quando io sono iscritto al forum  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## comio

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi sembra che la 4 sia più idonea visto che tratta i contenuti... la uno é bene che sia compatta e cerchi di racchiudere un pò tutte le altre... no?
> 
> 

 

Ok. Però nella quattro si parla di contenuti "tecnici". Eventulamente andrebbe generalizzata in qualche modo.

 *randomize wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In ogni caso prima di manomettere le linee guida vorrei che ne parlasse almeno la maggioranza dei moderatori. E al momento gli "operativi" sono solo due. Se ci fosse urgenza sarebbe un discorso diverso ma non mi sembra il caso visto che la cosa va avanti almeno da quando io sono iscritto al forum 

 

Sicuramente, volevo solo dare un senso di concretezza ai miei pensieri in materia.

ciao

----------

## flocchini

una altro si' ma con tolleranza... Al "cmq" non ci rinuncio  :Razz:  Per il resto dipende, se sn stanco (tipo adesso) qualche lettera me la risparmio e in ogni caso anche negli altri forum spesso vi sono abbreviazioni (comprensibili, ma sempre abbreviazioni), non vedo perche' privarci delle nostre, sono cosi' comode...  :Wink: 

----------

## GiRa

A questo punto mi sembra sia necessario aspettare una proposta dei mod: se inserire la linea guida e con che testo.

----------

## lopio

ho votato si' e staro' piu' attento alle abbreviazioni.

Non ne ho mai abusato ma stavo facendomi influenzare dagli altri piu' che altro per lentezza nello scrivere che per convinzioni nell'uso di un linguaggio alternativo

----------

## golaprofonda

Io voto no perchè ritengo che si debba sempre avere la possibilità di scegliere se questa scelta non nuoce alla comunità.Se siamo in grado di capirci comuque (senza esagerare chiaro  :Wink:  ) ben vengano le abbreviazioni.

----------

## hardskinone

Ho votato sì. Più che scrivere qualcosa di nuovo si potrebbe dare il link dell'Accademia della crusca...

----------

## alkaid

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Forse è un mio problema ma credo che scrivere in italiano corretto su questo forum sia importante (basti pensare ai non italiani che lo cercano di leggere).
> 
> Un concto è scrivere "TCP" un'altro è "cmq ke te ne pare?", non stiamo usando dei sms

 

Votato SI 

```
 un'altro
```

  :Laughing: 

```
 dei sms
```

  :Rolling Eyes: 

lasciamo stare gli errori di battitura  :Laughing: 

----------

## hardskinone

http://www.mozillaitalia.org/leggi.php?idart=44

----------

## shev

Sull'evitare di usare sigle e abbreviazioni "stile sms" non mi pronuncio, l'ho fatto più volte in passato e in modo abbastanza esplicito. Come detto da altri tollero solo "cmq", che sostituisce egregiamente l'inutilmente lungo "comunque".

Ugualmente importante ritengo sia rileggere i propri messaggi prima di inviarli: le abbreviazioni sono fastidiose, ma lo sono ugualmente frasi prive di senso, punteggiatura e con involontari anagrammi di certe parole. E' una questione di rispetto ed educazione, quindi ricollegabile al buonsenso già citato. E qui chiudo.

My 2 cents

----------

## comio

 *shev wrote:*   

> Sull'evitare di usare sigle e abbreviazioni "stile sms" non mi pronuncio, l'ho fatto più volte in passato e in modo abbastanza esplicito. Come detto da altri tollero solo "cmq", che sostituisce egregiamente l'inutilmente lungo "comunque".
> 
> Ugualmente importante ritengo sia rileggere i propri messaggi prima di inviarli: le abbreviazioni sono fastidiose, ma lo sono ugualmente frasi prive di senso, punteggiatura e con involontari anagrammi di certe parole. E' una questione di rispetto ed educazione, quindi ricollegabile al buonsenso già citato. E qui chiudo.
> 
> My 2 cents

 

quoto (anche se io uso comunque per esteso  :Very Happy: )

in ogni caso sottolineo il fatto di rileggere il messaggio e di correggerlo (anche dopo) se ci sono errori di battitura! (io lo faccio spesso)

My 1,9 cents

ciao

----------

